# Can you help?



## Charlie11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi there, 

I was wondering if you could recomend a good bit or accesory for a horse that has been brought back into work, but hangs on the bit(making your hands very sore) who also is strong, snatches the bit and also head toses. currently using cherry copper roller snaffle bit. any sugestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not the bit, it's gaps in the horse's training. 

Is this horse perhaps an ex-racer TB? They're taught to lean on the bit when they race, and you have to retrain them not to do it. 

I have one of those myself. Every so often he forgets he's no longer a racehorse, and will lean into the bit.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When I first got my Haffie she hung on my hands and I started working up through the severity of bits trying to get something that would lighten her up, it wasn't until I put her in a sidepull and rode her properly that things got better


----------



## Charlie11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes she has been riding by jockys in her past and riden very fast, not been tougt to go steady... currently im riding with side rains, cherry copper roller snaffle. do you have any sugestions which might help her to train not to do this? thanks


----------



## Charlie11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the sidepull suggestion, sound quite good but only thing is she is very very strong do you think i would have as much control? 

thanks


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Instead of changing bits, work on getting her to give to the bit. A snaffle is a good bit to work with. Work on getting her to flex to both sides on the ground and give her head and back up. When she's good on the ground, repeat under saddle. Reward her when she gives the stightest try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charlie11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks will try that the problem for that is the spead as she is very fast i find it has to control spead whilest doing this as i do a lot of flexing exercise ect! somebody i know suggested flexi reigns any one used them? will take that onboard though thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your horse doesnt' know how to earn herself a release from the bit pressure. IN fact , she doesn't even realize such a thing is possible. And when she goes from zero to 60 in a lightening bolt, and you react by pulling back really hard (which most anyone WOULD do), then you have both missed the place where you could have got her to give to the bit, infintisimally, and then given her a reward release.

So, you have to set up situations where you can do the "pressure on bit, horse gives to bit, rider relaases and praises horse" sequence , over and over again.

YOu have to be really sensitive to her giving even the slightest to your pull, because if she isnt' really aware that "giving" is what you are asking, she might not do it , or will kind of try this and try that and then, almost by accident, give to the rein. YOu have to be really paying attention and catch that tiny little give she offers. If you aren't paying attention, she'll give, you'll not see it and not reward it, so shell try something else, real quiick, to get a release from the rein. OR, she'll shut down and go into "pulllllllllllllll" mode.

So in this retraining, you keep setting up the situation where you apply pressure (one rein only is best) and watch eagle eyed for the "give" on her part, and reward it. Soon it will go from her accidently hitting upon the correct response to your pressure, to her offering the correct resonse, time after time, as long as you promptly reward this.

Then you can ask for more and more give before actually rewarding, and then go to applying two reins (always one more than the other, NEVER exactly even) and then move into backing her up and more!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Charlie11 said:


> Thanks will try that the problem for that is the spead as she is very fast i find it has to control spead whilest doing this as i do a lot of flexing exercise ect! somebody i know suggested flexi reigns any one used them? will take that onboard though thanks


I think you missed the part about starting on the ground. You flex her with her standing still. There is no speed at that point. When she gets it on the ground, then you can start in the saddle and standing still. Then at the walk. Then trot, etc. At each step she must get really soft before moving on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

She definitely needs more training rather than a stronger bit - go back with her and work on getting her to learn to give to the bit. Otherwise, you're just going to wind up with a hard-mouthed horse who still pulls all the time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another little suggestion...she can't lean if you don't give her something to lean against. Try riding her on loose reins and only pick up the reins when you are asking her to do something, then release the instant she responds.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Another little suggestion...she can't lean if you don't give her something to lean against. Try riding her on loose reins and only pick up the reins when you are asking her to do something, then release the instant she responds.


Great minds think alike! That is exactly what I was thinking. 

I know with a horse that has a lot of "go" it can really give your hands a workout, but I always try to give them a slack rein, even if I have to keep taking it back to check their speed. But over time it gets better.


----------

